# Photos of AHL ship: SS Don



## peterhill (May 28, 2008)

Hello,

I am trying to locate any photographs of the SS Don, one of the so called "Lanky boats," and later owned and managed by Associated Humber Lines. She sailed out of Goole and Hull throughout the Thirties and into the early Fifties.She sailed regularly to Iceland during WW2 and oftimes also sailed through " E-boat alley". She was also involved in supply convoys in the Med to Italy,north Africa and Sicily.My late father served as chief engineer throughout WW2 on board the Don.

Any info about the ship and her wartime service in addition to any images would be much appreciated.

Regards

Peter Hill


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Peter

There is a great site *HERE* about the Lanky boats

Chris


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Peter do a Google search with SS Don and you will find alot of info


----------



## riversea (Jul 19, 2007)

Also on my 'Gooleships' site at
http://www.gooleships.co.uk/shipowners/Railway/lms/don1924.htm


----------

